# Arriva Trains Wales wifi is blocking TAM as an adult site/forum



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

This is a recent problem, I was using the on train wifi to access TAM last Thursday, but yesterday it was blocked.

The warning message is https://block.opendns.com/main?url=...8078&ablock&server=lon16&prefs=&tagging=&nref

I wonder if this might be because the sex in marriage section is not set to private?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Maybe due to all the spicy memes I have posted?


----------



## Don't Panic (Apr 2, 2017)

I've encountered the block due to "adult content" as well, depending on the wifi provider. Never a European mode of mass transit, sadly...more along the lines of American public school system. Don't they realize these kids need TAM?!?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Don't Panic said:


> I've encountered the block due to "adult content" as well, depending on the wifi provider. Never a European mode of mass transit, sadly...more along the lines of American public school system. Don't they realize these kids need TAM?!?


Wonder how many kids are going to set up a VPN so they can access TAM now lol


----------



## Don't Panic (Apr 2, 2017)

Lol nah....this site is far too tame, give em twenty years


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Tam Porn!










>


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Siaradwch â'r rheolwyr.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> Siaradwch â'r rheolwyr.


Mi wnes i. Yr wyf yn aros am eu hateb.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

They have asked their service provider to look into it.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

My tire service place blocks this site ☺ which is kind of amusing.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have Welsh in my DNA. It would be an interesting language to learn.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> This is a recent problem, I was using the on train wifi to access TAM last Thursday, but yesterday it was blocked.
> 
> The warning message is https://block.opendns.com/main?url=...8078&ablock&server=lon16&prefs=&tagging=&nref
> 
> I wonder if this might be because the sex in marriage section is not set to private?


FWIW, you can configure your device to use different DNS servers.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I think it's the 10 page post about **** size. >


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> FWIW, you can configure your device to use different DNS servers.


Would that work when I am using their WiFi?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

MattMatt said:


> Would that work when I am using their WiFi?


Should.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Should.


Have to figure out how to do that with my Chomebook. Thanks for that tip.


----------

